

Google Beats Cuil Hands Down In Size And Relevance, But That Isn’t The Whole Story - brianlash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/27/google-beats-cuil-hands-down-in-size-and-relevance-but-that-isnt-the-whole-story/

======
axod
It's funny how people compare "total results found".

If cuil want to succeed, maybe they should just lie about that number. It's
not like anyone ever goes through more than maybe a couple of pages of
results.

The only thing that really matters is what results are on the first page IMHO

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Yeah.... my rule of thumb is that if I'm checking more than the first five
pages or so, I need to improve my query.

------
deathbyzen
The best thing about Cuil is the layout of results. They feel like site
thumbnails in a way and appreciate that.

